# Ticker erstellen



## roledina (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne einen Ticker erstellen - weiss aber nicht wie das funktioniert.

Der Ticker soll Jahre/Monate/Wochen und Tage zählen können.

z.B.
Wir warten seit JJ/MM/WW/TT auf unser Adoptivkind. 

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Martina


----------



## cameeel (14. Februar 2005)

Also nur mit HTML geht sowas nicht, schau mal ins PHP oder JavaScript Forum rein, damit sollte es gehen 

 MfG
 Philipp Langer


----------

